# Can you register kids out of a commercial doe?



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm about to have my two commercial does bred and the buck I'm using is registered. Can the kids be papered or how does that work? I raise Lamancha dairy goats and have only kept these two does in the herd for Wether does. Any and all info is wanted and welcome!!! THANKS


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, are these does Boers or dairy? If Boers, and bred to a registered Boer, the doe kids can be registered as 50% but I don't believe the bucks can be.

With dairy does, you doe kids can be registered 50% also, can't register the bucks


----------



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

If they are dairy goats yes.. yes the does should be registered NOA (native on appearance) and then teh kids would subsequently be registered as experimental until a few generations of being bred to purebred bucks and then they would be american purebred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice. The boer buck must be Fullblood registered or Purebred I believe.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

They're both boer does. And the buck is registered full blood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then yes, the kids can be registered 50%. 

Do you own the buck as well?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

With ADGA, you don't have to register the dam NOA. The kids will be 50% of whatever the sire is if he is registered. The NOA dam contributes 0% of that breed even if NOA. The only difference if the dam will appear on the papers if she has been NOA, but will be listed as unregistered dam if not.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

No I do not own the buck I'm looking for stud service.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a service memo, from the breeder.

What breed of goats do you have?


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

I raise and show Lamancha dairy goats but I have these two boers to have 4-h market goats for my niece and nephew to use in 4-h since my 4-h years end this year.


----------

